# Calculating minute volume a basic skill



## rhan101277 (Dec 17, 2008)

I just wanted to know if anyone ever had to do this.  Seems like it is used to see if to much or to little C02 is expelled.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 17, 2008)

Reason I am asking is this was one of the questions nearing the end of the NREMT.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 17, 2008)

After reading more up on it, it is used to assess if you are giving a pt. to much ventilations.  However I only find it in paramedic airway management books, I don't know why this would be on the basic test, unless the questions just get extremely difficult so you miss them.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 17, 2008)

Minute ventilation = the amount of air you move in one minute.

MV = RR x tidal volume 

It is also an observation to note:

* *the rate one is breathing*

* *quality of each breath*
# tidal volume
- _deep breaths_
- _shallow_


Rapid deep breaths may move more air and thus increase MV. Ventilation is increased.
+ DKA
+ anxiety
+ acid-base imbalances
+ air hunger, hypoxia

Rapid shallow breaths may not always increase MV or ventilation. 
+ pain
+ respiratory distess 
+ restrictive diseases exacerbated

In reality everyone's MV differs as their body structure and existing disease processes determine their resting RR and tidal volume. Obese and pregnant patients may take small tidal volume and increase their RR to maintain a normal MV for them. 

Athletes may have a larger tidal volume and a slightly slower RR.

A little extra reading for the future:
http://www.youcanreadebooks.com/Ventilation.html


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 19, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Minute ventilation = the amount of air you move in one minute.
> 
> MV = RR x tidal volume
> 
> ...





Vent, you steal all of these questions...lol B)


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 19, 2008)

tydek07 said:


> Vent, you steal all of these questions...lol B)



She's learned that if she doesn't answer them quickly she has to read through a dozen... "Vent Medic should respond to this" posts


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 19, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> She's learned that if she doesn't answer them quickly she has to read through a dozen... "Vent Medic should respond to this" posts



lol, never thought of that haha


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 19, 2008)

After 3 consective posts, I thought rhan101277 was in desparate need of some answers.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Dec 19, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> After 3 consective posts, I thought rhan101277 was in desparate need of some answers.



Maybe I didn't read your respones correctly, dear Vent, but why would the NR ask about MV on a test for a level not taught ventilators in the first place?  The ''why'' has me perplexed.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 19, 2008)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> Maybe I didn't read your respones correctly, dear Vent, but why would the NR ask about MV on a test for a level not taught ventilators in the first place?  The ''why'' has me perplexed.



Yes this was what I was wondering.  Maybe I was doing extremely good and this was a question above my level.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 19, 2008)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> Maybe I didn't read your respones correctly, dear Vent, but why would the NR ask about MV on a test for a level not taught ventilators in the first place? The ''why'' has me perplexed.


 
It has nothing to do with a mechanical ventilator. It is just that on a ventilator we can measure and attempt to stabilize the minute volume to maintain homeostasis by lab values, medications and mechanical assist. Some patients, such as DKAs can do this by themselves better than a ventilator until definitive treatment takes affect. 

As I mentioned, it is more of a noted observation about the rate and quality of each breath (tidal volume). Thus, if you know it is a measurement of tidal volume and RR, the observation would be to note the characteristics of each. 

If someone is breathing 12/minute with easy normal breaths and then suddenly increased the RR and depth; that is a notable change in minute ventilation. Just one big or shallow breath is not going to change much but over a minute it could make a difference. It also shows work of breathing and is a good indication of things to come like fatique or failure. 

Understanding why people increase or decrease their MV for metabolic or respiratory disorders involving acidosis can also help point the way for correctly identifying the problem. 

MV is a clue as to what a patient is doing to maintain hemeostasis and how well or not they are acheiving it.


----------



## remote_medic (Dec 19, 2008)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> Maybe I didn't read your respones correctly, dear Vent, but why would the NR ask about MV on a test for a level not taught ventilators in the first place?  The ''why'' has me perplexed.



I think they are testing the concept, not the skill of actually being able to accurately determine minute ventillation


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 19, 2008)

As I have posted last summer, NREMT wants the EMT to know the difference between ventilation and oxygenation. 

R/r 911


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Dec 19, 2008)

Got it.  Thanks.


----------



## offgridman (Dec 3, 2010)

*Minute Volume is EMTB material.*

Minute Volume is included in my EMTB books material my class took place Nov 2010. FYI


----------



## 94H (Dec 3, 2010)

Are we talking about ETCO2? because the only way i know how to measure that is on a LP and those are only on our ALS trucks. Usually my medic dosent expect me to know much about it, other then setting it up


----------



## ResearchTriangle (Dec 4, 2010)

I took the EMT-B test this afternoon and that question was on my test as well. I answer it correctly but don't recall it being covered in my course, oh well. And on a side note it stopped me at question 69, so I've been going crazy all day. :sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2010)

Joel.Sorah said:


> I answer it correctly



You know... that was one thing I liked about the adaptive CBT when I did my last recertification. Instant feedback. If the next question was harder, you got it right. Easier? Got it wrong.


----------



## ResearchTriangle (Dec 4, 2010)

Edit- answered** that was bugging me.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 5, 2010)

94H said:


> Are we talking about ETCO2? because the only way i know how to measure that is on a LP and those are only on our ALS trucks. Usually my medic dosent expect me to know much about it, other then setting it up



Minute volume is the amount of air inhaled over the course of a minute and can be calculated by respiratory rate x tidal volume. ETCO2 is a breath to breath measurement of the partial pressure (and indirectly the amount) of CO2  in the volume of gas that is exhaled. They are linked, who can tell me what the relationship is?


----------

